# Safari Beta 2 (v73) officially out!



## ddma (Apr 14, 2003)

Check out Apple website or Software Update preference!


----------



## SGX (Apr 14, 2003)

yup, go check software update.


----------



## kanecorp (Apr 14, 2003)

very nice
now how do i get rid of that debug menu that i had from otherh versions?


----------



## senne (Apr 14, 2003)

ooh! I like the "Open in Tabs"-function when you make a folder with links in the Bookmarks Bar

verrrrry good!

Only, Rendezvous still not working! Is it 10.3 only or something? Why do they put it there when it isn't built in yet.. ?


----------



## senne (Apr 14, 2003)

wow, you can give shortcuts to your bookmarks! Alright!

macosx.com = apple+ 1


----------



## ddma (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks GOD  Btw, v73 launches slower than v60.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Apr 14, 2003)

This is going to sound really wierd... but I can't find any reference to tabs anywhere.  How do we open up a tab?

I want to see what all this fuss is about!


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 14, 2003)

This version is even faster than the last public beta.  The back/forward cache seems to be faster and even scrolling is a bit faster. 

It has messed up the post reply buttons at the bottom of the forums though.  See attachment.


----------



## ddma (Apr 14, 2003)

After using it for a while, I start to wonder why it allows me to set something about openning page to where when other application requested, but I cannot let the page load in tab.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Apr 14, 2003)

Nevermind... I just looked in the preferences.  You have to enable tabbed browsing.  I guess I just didn't see it because I had only been using v60 up till this point.


----------



## xray (Apr 14, 2003)

If you set it to "in the current window" the URL requested by the other application will open in a new tab.


----------



## wtmcgee (Apr 14, 2003)

so far, this thing flies. i have only 2 minor complaints so far:

tab switching is kind of slow at times, even with only 2 or 3 tabs open.

i'm still waiting for them to get the 'check spelling as you type' pref to stick between sessions. 

other than that, this browser is truly amazing. loads pages lightning quick,looks great, and the feature set is starting to set it at par with the other big time browsers for mac.


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 14, 2003)

Wow, and who was saying we wouldn't find this until WWDC?
I guess someone from Apple must have read this!


----------



## seann (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kanecorp _
> *very nice
> now how do i get rid of that debug menu that i had from otherh versions? *



basicly the opposite of the way you enabled it, eg:

defaults write com.apple.Safari EnableDebugMenu 0


----------



## xray (Apr 14, 2003)

If that doesn't work for you try this:

defaults write com.apple.Safari IncludeDebugMenu 0


----------



## wtmcgee (Apr 14, 2003)

close safari, and in terminal, type

defaults write com.apple.Safari
 IncludeDebugMenu 0

that should do the trick for you.



> _Originally posted by kanecorp _
> *very nice
> now how do i get rid of that debug menu that i had from otherh versions? *


----------



## powermac (Apr 14, 2003)

I agree, it appears slower with certain tabs. BBC world news page loads correctly now. Additionally, the spell check would be nice if it remained on between sessions.


----------



## ddma (Apr 14, 2003)

Cool thanks for the answer of the myth  I think they need to lable the feature more signifantly...


----------



## senne (Apr 14, 2003)

you know what would be really good. Browse the web togheter with Rendezvous!

Ok, it's a stolen idea from the new feature in MSN 8/9/? . Ohwell..Everybody steals.


----------



## senne (Apr 14, 2003)

i'm still having problems with cookies.

If i click "log out" on this board, it says: "All cookies cleared". But i'm not logged out... 

Same on other forums (phpBB-forums)


----------



## kanecorp (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xray _
> *If that doesn't work for you try this:
> 
> defaults write com.apple.Safari IncludeDebugMenu 0 *



thanks..that did the trick!


----------



## wtmcgee (Apr 14, 2003)

the mods need to merge the 2 safari threads


----------



## fryke (Apr 14, 2003)

done.


----------



## wtmcgee (Apr 14, 2003)

you da man


----------



## Ripcord (Apr 14, 2003)

Cool, tabbed browsing is great!

I think my girlfried is going to develop some kind of split-personality disorder if I change the default browser on the Mac again, so default will stay Camino for a while =)

Of course, I notice that they still can't get the "maximize" option right.  Why can't Apple figure out that the "maximize" option should expand windows horizontally AND vertically???

(for that matter, why does OS X insist on auto-putting desktop icons UNDER the Dock??)

Rip


----------



## evildan (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *you know what would be really good. Browse the web togheter with Rendezvous!
> 
> Ok, it's a stolen idea from the new feature in MSN 8/9/? . Ohwell..Everybody steals. *



That would be an especially nice feature for me, as a web developer. I could have clients navigate the site with me as a virtual walk-through. I realize this wouldn't be 100% a reflection, of reality between the two machines, but it would certainly help prevent clients from wondering into areas of the site that I don't want them in.


----------



## fryke (Apr 14, 2003)

Rendezvous is for local networks.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlloyd _
> *Wow, and who was saying we wouldn't find this until WWDC?
> I guess someone from Apple must have read this! *


----------



## evildan (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Rendezvous is for local networks. *



How do you enable it? Does it automatically look for websites hosted on the local network (that are on another OSX machine?)

The idea seems kind of wierd to me.


----------



## wtmcgee (Apr 14, 2003)

actually the "+" icon you're talking about is not 'maximize' really. it's a 'zoom' button, which makes the current document fit into the window.  web pages, since they are usually so long, don't really take full advantage of this feature .... so it seems like the page just 'maximizes vertically'.



> _Originally posted by Ripcord _
> *Cool, tabbed browsing is great!
> 
> I think my girlfried is going to develop some kind of split-personality disorder if I change the default browser on the Mac again, so default will stay Camino for a while =)
> ...


----------



## senne (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Rendezvous is for local networks. *




ummm.. yes, i know.
And i have a local network (2 computers! ), but i still don't see the links of the ohter computer... Ohwell


----------



## ddma (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *done.  *



Thanks fryke let my post be the starter  Luv you again.


----------



## senne (Apr 14, 2003)




----------



## Urbansory (Apr 14, 2003)

Yea, it is slow switching between tabs when something is loading. After the pages are loaded, things speed up.


----------



## Ripcord (Apr 14, 2003)

> actually the "+" icon you're talking about is not 'maximize' really. it's a 'zoom' button, which makes the current document fit into the window.  web pages, since they are usually so long, don't really take full advantage of this feature .... so it seems like the page just 'maximizes vertically'.



Okay, sorry about using the windows(tm) terminology there...  (Though "zoom" seems incorrect, since nothing actually zooms, just the viewing area or "window" expands)

However, does anyone _like_ the Safari zoom behavior?  Besides, Camino seems to do it the way I want =)

Rip


----------



## Androo (Apr 14, 2003)

hehehe i am still using 71... i'll get 73 right now!!!!!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *wow, you can give shortcuts to your bookmarks! Alright!
> 
> macosx.com = apple+ 1  *



How?


----------



## Androo (Apr 14, 2003)

i see no difference between 71 and 73 lol. Probably minor fixes. 1.0 must be on its way!


----------



## senne (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *How? *



when you put a link in the bookmarks bar, it gets a shortcut (see bookmarks>bookmarks bar)

The one at the most left gets apple + 1, second = apple + 2, etc..


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *when you put a link in the bookmarks bar, it gets a shortcut (see bookmarks>bookmarks bar)
> 
> The one at the most left gets apple + 1, second = apple + 2, etc.. *



Ah, thats not so great then! ... i have ALL my Bookmarks arranged like this...


----------



## senne (Apr 14, 2003)

or you could duplicate a really important bookmark and put it next to the bookmarkfolders


(look at pic, my explaination is not that good i think)


----------



## JohnnyX12 (Apr 14, 2003)

All I have to ask for now is the ability to open multiple "home" pages, in multiple tabs, right off the bat.  I would really like for it to open let's say google, slashdot, macosx, and resexcellence with every new window with google as the selected tab.  Sound feasible?


----------



## OmegaMan (Apr 14, 2003)

One thing Apple can add to Safari, regarding tabbed browsing, would be an icon to add more tabs, in addition to Apple-T.  Just like Mozilla....

I find that v73 loads up faster on my system now.  

Anyone notice that after the 10.2.5 update, if you typed a website in v60, it would say that it couldn't find the server -  but if you typed it again, it would go through?

oh well! v73 fixed that!  :->


----------



## Bishop (Apr 14, 2003)

This is great that Apple have brought in tabbed browsing. I'm so used to using tabs in Mozilla on my Windows box. Great love for Safari now.


----------



## Androo (Apr 14, 2003)

hmmm i've had tabbed browsing for a while.... since 62! But i wont get the pre beta releases, i'll just get the public releases, and wait patiently. Or maybe i'll just see what's coming in the next version.


----------



## kenny (Apr 14, 2003)

Well, this is all very well and cool, but they seem to have broken a number of keybindings that exist in every other browser. Namely, CMD+left and CMD+right to go forward and backward have been replaced with CMD+[ and CMD+] respectively... WTF? I don't get why this had to be done this way..  

Also, notice that the prefs key has changed from CMD+; to CMD+, - and that they mention that the HIG's have changed for this one... See the keyboards shortcut page from the debug menu for all the gorey details...

So much for consistency...  

Maybe I just need something to gripe about... well, at least I can browse with tabs in Safari with a clearer concience now... 

_Edit:_ I (mostly) take it back... CMD+left,right seem to work after all. Sort of... it works at least some of the time, but when it doesn't, CMD+[ and CMD+] do... hrm....


----------



## fryke (Apr 15, 2003)

It works all of the time, unless the keyboard focus is in the location bar...


----------



## senne (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *i've had tabbed browsing for a while.... since 62!*



Old man talking!


----------



## gwynarion (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ripcord _
> *Of course, I notice that they still can't get the "maximize" option right.  Why can't Apple figure out that the "maximize" option should expand windows horizontally AND vertically???*


Tha "maximize" or "zoom" button in Mac OS has always expanded a window as much as it needs to in any direction.  So if you click on that button in a browser it will change the size of the window to accomodate as much of the page as is possible.  So if a page has a vertical scroll bar it will expand the window vertically until there is either no scroll bar or until the window is the same height as the screen.  If there is a horizontal scroll bar it will expand the window horizontally until the scroll bar goes away or until the window is the same width as the screen.

If I understand you correctly you are talking about clicking a button and having the window fill the screen, as it does in Windows.  Personally I have always found that behaviour to be despicable.  I don't want my windows to be any larger than they need to be.


----------



## gwynarion (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyX12 _
> *All I have to ask for now is the ability to open multiple "home" pages, in multiple tabs, right off the bat.  I would really like for it to open let's say google, slashdot, macosx, and resexcellence with every new window with google as the selected tab.  Sound feasible? *


Select the bookmarks view (Bookmarks > Show All Bookmarks -or- Command Option B -or- click on the Bookmarks icon in the Bookmarks Bar).  Select the Bookmarks Bar (first item) and then click on the "+" button at the bottom of the right column.  Give the folder a name and put a couple of items in it.  Now switch back to the regular view and click on that folder in the Bookmarks Bar.  At the very bottom of the menu you will see an option to "Open in Tabs".  Select this option and watch what happens.


----------



## Randman (Apr 15, 2003)

The tabs in Safari are great. Speed seems fine as well. But Safari now has autofill. That's enough to make me a happy surfing camper.


----------



## Androo (Apr 15, 2003)

hmmm...I'm very old. I am 13. I'm surprised this forum hasn't died out yet, most discussions about new releases go away quickly. Meh.
Ok, safari v50 was the first public release, right? Safari v60 was the second. And now, the third public release, v73, is somehow 2!?
Or is that just like beta 2, cuz it's a new and improved browser?
Am i asking too many questions?


----------



## LordOphidian (Apr 15, 2003)

*Androo*, I think you missed his joke by a bit. He was saying you were old because you said you have had tabbed browsing since 62, which can be easily taken to mean 1962 by the way you said it.

As for this being beta 2 when it has been the third public release, thats because the second wasn't another beta release, it was a bug fix. Either way, its just terminology, this is the third pre-release version publically available. Apple is calling it beta 2, you can call it beta 3 if you want.


----------



## Gregita (Apr 15, 2003)

Well, I'm glad they added tabs. (Not that I cared, but a lot of people did.)  I also am glad they added autofill....It's one of the features of Camino that I love....And the speed on some pages has been improved.  That said, I had Safari crash on me 4 times in a row on Xanga.  Xanga doesn't really work well with any Mac browser, and it and Safari have never played nicely together. But, when all I am doing is selecting which color I want my background to be by clicking a link, it shouldn't crash the entire browser- especially repeatedly. And fear not, dear readers, I have filed bug reports about it before-so maybe they will fix it. Apple listened to me when I told them the searches didn't work on Circuit City.com. The page would show up blank when you searched for something. I submitted a bug report about it, and it works now. So, I know they're listening. To me, that's the beauty of beta software: you get to test it and offer input on how it turns out, but you also don't have to use it if you don't want to because it's not the gold master. So, I chose not to use this build. That's the only glaring problem I can think of....So...it's mostly a good build.


----------



## drustar (Apr 15, 2003)

it is rather a good build - (and i know that someone mentioned it already) but what with the maximize button? either won't work or won't maximize properly.


----------



## kanecorp (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drustar _
> *it is rather a good build - (and i know that someone mentioned it already) but what with the maximize button? either won't work or won't maximize properly. *


yea thats weird and annoying..


----------



## JohnnyX12 (Apr 16, 2003)

gwynarion:  Yea, i figured that out, it was just two more clicks than I wanted(yes, I am that lazy); and I would prefer to not have the bookmarks bar.  Thanks though.


----------



## Randman (Apr 16, 2003)

It still won't play nice with hotmail.


----------



## twister (Apr 16, 2003)

I have issues with reloading and tabs.  Say i have 5 tabs open and i go back to the first one, my safari seems to get confused on where it is sometimes.  I'll hit reload and it will reload the page in the last tab instead of the correct one.  I dont' remember exactly what i was doing so it's hard to re-create.


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyX12 _
> *All I have to ask for now is the ability to open multiple "home" pages, in multiple tabs, right off the bat.  I would really like for it to open let's say google, slashdot, macosx, and resexcellence with every new window with google as the selected tab.  Sound feasible? *



Swing on over to Mac OS X Hints. There is a hint documenting how to do just that. (Note that you need to have Apple's GUI Scripting Beta for this hint to work, and it doesn't appear to be the most elegant solution).


----------



## fryke (Apr 16, 2003)

Or just wait for the next round of beta builds. Or the final version. I'm sure they'll allow to have a tab-set as homepage.


----------



## catscout (Apr 16, 2003)

I stil can't print some sites like <http://www.vatican.va> or <http://www.record.pt>. I think t'hats because the images in the background and/or tabbles.


----------



## Androo (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LordOphidian _
> *Androo, I think you missed his joke by a bit. He was saying you were old because you said you have had tabbed browsing since 62, which can be easily taken to mean 1962 by the way you said it.
> *



Oh but i did get his joke. But i am not old, i am 13. I am trying to show that i am  too cool for jokes. 
OKAY I DIDNT GET HIS JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I FOCUSED IN THE BREAK!


----------



## senne (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## Androo (Apr 16, 2003)

honestly i usually get jokes........ i am tired, i better sleep. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO who here likes safari so far?


----------



## fryke (Apr 16, 2003)

guess we'll have another browser poll when Safari 1.0 is released. ;-)


----------



## Androo (Apr 16, 2003)

How many betas will there be until 1.0 final? Cuz 73 kinda seems like 1.0, it's perfect, all the features are there. Why don't they just check out some bugs, fix em, then release 1.0!? Then if there's another problem, they make 1.1. If they wanna add a new feature, make it in 2.0. It's easy!


----------



## fryke (Apr 16, 2003)

Nobody said they wouldn't (so far). I still think 1.0 isn't very far and that WWDC is not the worst occasion to release a final version.

Sure, a browser isn't ever a finished product, and I hope that the day Apple releases Safari 1.0, development on bug fixes and idea-gathering for an 1.1, 1.5 or 2.0 version is started.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Apr 16, 2003)

> How many betas will there be until 1.0 final? Cuz 73 kinda seems like 1.0, it's perfect, all the features are there. Why don't they just check out some bugs, fix em, then release 1.0!? Then if there's another problem, they make 1.1. If they wanna add a new feature, make it in 2.0. It's easy!



Well, I can still list quite a few features I'd like added:

1-Subscriptions
2-Pop Up Exemption List
3-Improved download manager - possibly with a "advanced mode", where it shows much more info, and a "standard mode", like what it is now.
4-Spell check in form boxes

Plus, there is still quite a bit of work to do on Webcore. Dave Hyatt seems to nailing bugs at quite a fast pace, so this really shouldn't be the holdup.

Apple is in no hurry, so I doubt we'll see a final 1.0 declared before Panther ships.


----------



## Drizzt (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by serpicolugnut _
> *Well, I can still list quite a few features I'd like added:
> 
> 1-Subscriptions
> ...



I'd also like to see image blocking.  Esp for the those "WINNER" banners which blink even faster in Safari than in Mozilla.  They're enough to give anyone a seisure.


----------



## fryke (Apr 17, 2003)

New benchmark for browsers: "How many fps do you get from those winner banners?" ;-)


----------



## Androo (Apr 17, 2003)

hmmm i know notice a few problems with v73... http://deviantart.com i can't login to. Some things wont allow it to be logged in. Yeah a better download manager would be nice. Hmmmm do you think that apple peoples ever come here for ideas?

[3 minutes later...]
Well i just submitted to apple some things that need to be improved! I guess they don't check those often though.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Apr 17, 2003)

can't seem to download the new beta. getting a 404 on apples site


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 17, 2003)

Software Update does not show you the new Safari unless you have the old one installed directly in your /Applications folder...


----------



## twister (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fahrvergnuugen _
> *can't seem to download the new beta. getting a 404 on apples site  *



I got that when i didn't fill in a name and email.


----------



## pds (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by serpicolugnut _
> *Well, I can still list quite a few features I'd like added:
> 
> 1-Subscriptions
> ...



bookmarks as a tab

close a open window into a tab (for us jerks who slip on the control key while clicking)   

a big I SECOND THAT to number 3. I have had too many nearly complete downloads that broke off only to have to start all over again. iCab was really good at download resumes


----------



## Drizzt (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *I got that when i didn't fill in a name and email. *



Yeah that requirement to fill in a name and email annoyed me so much that I lie about it everytime now.  It's actually kind of fun making up wierd names and emailaddys


----------



## twister (Apr 18, 2003)

i always just make up stuff too.  Unless i think it's needed.


----------



## Androo (Apr 19, 2003)

you're right!


----------



## Pawn Trader (Apr 19, 2003)

Yup, Safari v73 rocks. I sorrowfully stopped using Chimera/Camino about two months ago.

I no longer have any issues at all, but my girlfried keeps losing access to Hotmail. The first time she was able to get around it by bookmarking the login page and going in that way (or something like that, I wasn't here). Now it's happened again. She can get into her account, but the form submit buttons won't work, so she can view and compose mail, but not send. Is this a matter of M$ tweaking things on their end, or what?

I've deleted all Hotmail and M$N cookies, but won't know if that worked till she comes over again, probably tomorrow.

She also said something about Yahoo mail behaving similarly, but I haven't seen that one myself. Is anybody else seeing this things?


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 20, 2003)

Crap! v73 is a hell of alot faster (as far as browsing goes) for me! Scrolling is smoother, the back and forward buttons work very quickly, pages seem to load about the same speed but thats okay. Very nice! Im pleased

By the way, tabs are awsome.


----------



## dave17lax (Apr 23, 2003)

I am abit confused about one behavior that happens with tabs. The default bookmarks bar has a submenu called "news". If you command click this, it will replace th page you are on with a tab for each link within the submenu. I was expecting it to let me select one of the news sites and put it in a new tab, not kill the page I'm on and open everything up.

I could see how this would be cool, though. Make a folder in bookmarks with the 3 or 4 sites I always check out, then it would let you open all at once. Ying and yang is at work I  guess


----------



## Androo (Apr 25, 2003)

so did v74 or v75 come out yet? If so then i'll tell you all about it.


----------

